# Where to live in HK



## Otakujin (Jul 23, 2015)

Well just over two weeks till i land in HK and still no idea about where to get an apartment, can you please help??? I will be working in TST and plan to use the MTR or other public transport to get about, I am 52 and will be living alone any ideas on places to look at and indeed places not to look at I Have been warned against Wan Chai but have no real idea any help gratefully received. 

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you do a quick search on the forum you will find a great deal of information covered.  once you have had a read you will then have lots of specific requests that members could answer. 
One thing you really need to know is what your budget is.
Do you have a housing allowance?


----------



## clh_hilary (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe Tsuen Wan? Sham Shui Po?


----------

